# How do you clean out a cricket keeper?



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any good techniques for this? 
Also... My leopard gecko is around 12 weeks old. Some of the crickets are getting far too big. I can manage to sift the big ones out when I need to catch smaller ones but WHAT should I do with the big ones??? I'm running low on smaller ones (i'll get some more) but I have a whole tank of bigguns.... what to do with those????


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

When I clean my tub out at the end of the week before my next delivery I tip what's left into an empty large bin - like a kitchen swing bin - then stick a cardboard tube like a toilet roll in it and leave it alone while I wash out the main tub. When it's dry I can pick up the tube complete with most of the remaining crickets and pop it back in the tub, pick out any leftover crickets and stick them in the tub too, then empty the swing bin into a plastic bag and bin the stinky bits  

You could see if you can get the bigger crickets to breed and set up a colony thereby reducing your costs?! Buy smaller amounts?! Rehome a beardie and feed it with the bigger crickets?! Sorry not much practical help but can't really think what else you can do with them if they're clearly too big for your little gecko


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I can think of plenty of things to do with too large crickets. You could dispose of them by freezing them, flushing down toilet, feeding to the birds - but then I have to admit I HATE crickets - sorry.


----------



## Jo Wand (Aug 2, 2009)

So, does anyone have any tips on how to seperate the too large crickets from the crowd so that they can go wherever it is that I'm supposed to put them?
Oh and if anyone else has any more ideas of where that might be, I'd be very pleased to hear them. I dont fancy making a big breeding tank just yet.. (maybe when seymour is bigger), and I cant get my head round the freezing thing, I'm worried they wouldnt go down the loo, and we dont really have any birds round our way, they hang out else where.

I cant buy smaller tubs of crickets, they dont have them.

I'd love to take on a beardie! No room for that though!

Thanks for the cleaning tips lola.


----------

